# Forum Other Languages Greek language  Россия спасет Грецию 5 миллиардами евро

## Antonio1986

СМИ:  
По вашему мнению Путин блефует или он по-настоящему желает расширить круг влияния России в Евросоюз через некоторые страны (например Греция, Кипр, Италия и т.д.)

----------


## lodka

А в чем блеф? 
И что плохого в желании расширить круг влияния России?

----------


## Antonio1986

> А в чем блеф?

 Я не против. Но г-н Путин обещал многим странам  так много вещей до сих пор и к сожалению он исполнил меньше чем 15%. Например он обещал создание валютного и торгового союза между России, Белоруссией и т.д. Когда, Вы русские начнете сомневаться в нем? Сколько миллиардов вы потратили на отношение между Кубой и России? Сколько миллиардов Вы потратили на отношение между России и Сирией? 
Я восхищаюсь им, но я не доверяю ему!

----------


## diogen_

> СМИ:  
> По вашему мнению Путин блефует или он по-настоящему желает расширить круг влияния России в Евросоюз через некоторые страны (например Греция, Кипр, Италия и т.д.)

 I guess Greece should veto all attempts to expand and extend the sectoral sanctions against Russia in June in return . So, the possible deal is not so much about abstract influence but about real long-term mutual economic benefits.  And all Obama’s mean and dirty attempts to leave Russia's  economy "in tatters" will  go down the drain once and for all.

----------


## Eric C.

> I guess Greece should veto all attempts to expand and extend the sectoral sanctions against Russia in June in return . So, the possible deal is not so much about abstract influence but about real long-term mutual economic benefits.  And all Obama’s mean and dirty attempts to leave Russia's  economy "in tatters" will  go down the drain once and for all.

 But your dear leader keeps saying the sanctions do not affect Russia's economy which is bouncing back rapidly whereas the European economy is shrinking. Don't you trust him anymore?...

----------


## lodka

> Когда_ вы, русские, начнете сомневаться в нем?

 Пока его демонизируют, ненавидят и поливают грязью на Западе, мы не усомнимся в нём и будем его поддерживать.

----------


## RedFox

> Когда, Вы русские начнете сомневаться в нем?

 *Мы, русские,* тут ни при чем. Эта страна сверху донизу находится под управлением интернациональной мафии, держащей капиталы в лондонских банках.

----------


## RedFox

> СМИ:  
> По вашему мнению Путин блефует или он по-настоящему желает расширить круг влияния России в Евросоюз через некоторые страны (например Греция, Кипр, Италия и т.д.)

 Путин полностью зависит от ЕС, и не будет предпринимать ничего, что было бы против интересов ключевых стран ЕС. 
Если бы Россией управляла настоящая национальная элита, тогда подобные попытки можно было бы рассматривать серьёзно.

----------


## diogen_

> But your dear leader keeps saying the sanctions do not affect Russia's economy which is bouncing back rapidly whereas the European economy is shrinking. Don't you trust him anymore?...

 It’s a blatant lie))). Putin has repeatedly stated that sanctions hurt both the EU and Russia, but they never budge Russia’s political stance on the Ukraine and elsewhere. Here’s one of the latest examples:  Путин: санкции и контрсанкции наносят вред  
Russia’s economy manages to stay on float in spite of sanctions not because of them.

----------

